# hp touchpad battery life on android as webos



## hamooooz93 (Mar 21, 2012)

hello people

i want to ask you if android cm9 a2 drain more battery than webos when i use android my tp lasts for 4 hours but when im using webos it lasts for 6 hours? please tell if there is a problem with my tp and how much your tp lasts on both systems

thanks in advance


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, the battery life is not as good in CM9 as it is in WebOS, this is something they are working on by improving drivers, and tweaks to the OS. You may want to try the latest Nightly build and see if it improves for you:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

hamooooz93 said:


> hello people
> 
> i want to ask you if android cm9 a2 drain more battery than webos when i use android my tp lasts for 4 hours but when im using webos it lasts for 6 hours? please tell if there is a problem with my tp and how much your tp lasts on both systems
> 
> thanks in advance


WebOS battery life was/is nothing short of amazing. No Android ROM to date has been nearly as good on battery life. Individuals report wildly varying usage times without charge depending on level of use, types of apps in use, etc.

I am content with the battery life I get with Android ROMs considering the far greater usefulness I get in exchange.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

hamooooz93 said:


> hello people
> 
> i want to ask you if android cm9 a2 drain more battery than webos when i use android my tp lasts for 4 hours but when im using webos it lasts for 6 hours? please tell if there is a problem with my tp and how much your tp lasts on both systems
> 
> thanks in advance


That number seems a bit low for both. Try to monitor your battery drain during use.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## hamooooz93 (Mar 21, 2012)

hello all really thanks for your time replying me

i want to ask im new here i want to know if i download cm7 will battery now get better? thanks in advance

another question about nightly version is that when you turn off moniter and re open it you cant get wifi until you restart is that problem solved for now? if yes , i will try it

thanks in advance


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> You may want to try the latest Nightly build and see if it improves for you


Not neccessarily. The 0329 official nightly is far worse on the battery during screen off, compared to alpha 2.


----------



## spartaman (Apr 5, 2012)

battery life is not great on the touchpad. I think that can be true for all devices where the screen and wifi is constantly turned on. My nook color has similar results with constant gaming and web surfing.


----------

